# My zucchini fritters failed...



## Argamemnon (Jan 13, 2009)

I made zucchini fritters today, but the end result was far from good. When I tried to fry the first batch they fell apart. Then I added a lot more self rising flour to the zucchini mix. I managed to fry them eventually, but they tasted bad in my opinion.. 

I used a lot of good ingredients. I don't know why they didn't taste good. I caramelized onions first. I added them to the grated zucchini, as well as eggs, grated cheese, dried parsley, garlic, oregano, some green onions, salt and pepper (and self rising flour). Frankly, I wasted a lot of time. I don't think I'll be making this again...

Does anyone have a clue as to why I failed? Thanks in advance


----------



## padams2359 (Jan 13, 2009)

I am not sure about this route, my grandmother use to make them with eggplant, but they were sweet.  It was a combination of eggplant, bisquick and sugar.  I could not tell you what the proportions were, but I would know it when I felt it.  After frying they were sprinkled with powdered sugar.  They were delicious, but had to be eaten immediately.  Once they got cold, they went in the trash.  I have not made them in years, but will do them soon.


----------



## RobsanX (Jan 13, 2009)

Did you drain the zucchini well? Too much moisture will cause them to turn into a messy mush that gets steamed instead of fried...


----------



## Argamemnon (Jan 13, 2009)

I drained them, but don't know if it was enough.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 13, 2009)

You should salt the zucchini, work the salt in, let it sit for 15 min or so and then drain it/squeeze it/salad spinner it until it is very dry.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jan 13, 2009)

jennyema said:


> You should salt the zucchini, work the salt in, let it sit for 15 min or so and then drain it/squeeze it/salad spinner it until it is very dry.


Thanks. I didn't do that since it was not mentioned in the recipes I saw, except one of them.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 13, 2009)

Zucchini fritters sound so good!  Thanks for the tips on the moisture problem everyone, I'll keep that in mind as well


----------



## fahriye (Jan 13, 2009)

I used breadcrumbs instead of flour and it worked well with the zucchini fritters which was posted on 21-June-08 in my blog.


----------



## ironchef (Jan 13, 2009)

Did you chill them after you portioned them out? Similar to crab cakes, the fritters as you described need to be well chilled so that they firm up and don't fall apart when cooked.


----------



## velochic (Jan 13, 2009)

I make these often.  Dh is from Turkey... they call them Mucver.   Jennyma is 100% correct... the salting and draining is imperative to making these to make them turn out properly (and get rid of the bitterness).


----------



## Argamemnon (Jan 13, 2009)

ironchef said:


> Did you chill them after you portioned them out? Similar to crab cakes, the fritters as you described need to be well chilled so that they firm up and don't fall apart when cooked.


Should I have put the mixture in the fridge? But why in portions?


----------



## Argamemnon (Jan 13, 2009)

jennyema said:


> You should salt the zucchini, work the salt in, let it sit for 15 min or so and then drain it/squeeze it/salad spinner it until it is very dry.


Salt it after grating? And how much salt is enough?


----------



## ironchef (Jan 13, 2009)

Argamemnon said:


> Should I have put the mixture in the fridge? But why in portions?


 
Yes, you should've put the mixture in the fridge. They would firm up and be less likely to break apart when cooked. 

Portioning them out would do two things:

1. Chill them faster because they'll be in smaller portions

2. Keep them colder once you take it out of the fridge because you're not adding any warmth from your hands to portion it out because they've already been portioned. This way you only have to take out a few at a time to cook as well instead of the whole batch.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 13, 2009)

ironchef said:


> Did you chill them after you portioned them out? Similar to crab cakes, the fritters as you described need to be well chilled so that they firm up and don't fall apart when cooked.


 
Oh my!   I never knew they had to be chilled first! HA!  I think you just solved my problem


----------



## velochic (Jan 13, 2009)

No, don't put them in the fridge.  Just salt them and drain them.  I never cool them and they turn out perfect.


----------



## Constance (Jan 13, 2009)

jennyema said:


> You should salt the zucchini, work the salt in, let it sit for 15 min or so and then drain it/squeeze it/salad spinner it until it is very dry.



Paula Dean has a very good recipe for vegetable fritters, which have grated zucchini, carrots, and some other ingredients. 

Here's her recipe:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/vegetable-pancakes-recipe/index.html


----------



## Argamemnon (Jan 14, 2009)

velochic said:


> Just salt them and drain them.


How much salt is enough? And do you salt them after grating?


----------



## chefnaterock (Jan 14, 2009)

Did you use cream and butter in the batter mix?  You need cream and butter to make good fritters!  You also don't want to fry them at a really high temperature, 325 degrees should suffice.  The trick mentioned about using salt to dehydrate is paramount.  I do this with eggplant as well when making eggplant lasa or parm.  I have never used self rising flour, only sifted (and that is VERY important with fritters) all purpose or cake with baking powder.  I will see is I can find my old fritter recipe and post it here.


----------



## fahriye (Jan 14, 2009)

ironchef said:


> Did you chill them after you portioned them out? Similar to crab cakes, the fritters as you described need to be well chilled so that they firm up and don't fall apart when cooked.



I personally don't chill them but I guess no harm in doing so.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jan 14, 2009)

chefnaterock said:


> Did you use cream and butter in the batter mix? You need cream and butter to make good fritters! You also don't want to fry them at a really high temperature, 325 degrees should suffice. The trick mentioned about using salt to dehydrate is paramount. I do this with eggplant as well when making eggplant lasa or parm. I have never used self rising flour, only sifted (and that is VERY important with fritters) all purpose or cake with baking powder. I will see is I can find my old fritter recipe and post it here.


I didn't use cream or butter in the mixture. But I caramelized onions with butter and olive oil and added it to the mix.


----------



## velochic (Jan 14, 2009)

Argamemnon said:


> How much salt is enough? And do you salt them after grating?



I use approximately a tablespoon of salt for a two cups of zucchini.  Yes, salt them after grating.  Let it stand for a couple of hours in a colander, so it can drain before you squeeze out extra liquid.  Rinse and squeeze again in a kitchen towel.


----------

